
The Art of Giving Up - lemonysnicket
http://davidadewumi.com/2008/12/14/the-art-of-giving-up/
======
helveticaman
I was actually hoping for a way to give up gracefully. Instead, he's just
saying to never give up. Doing the former would have been interesting because
it would have been something I have not already read.

